# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  ▌ ▒ n86 8mp ▒▌

## إبتسام السهم

*نوكيا تطلق الهاتف الجديد N86 8MP*

نشرت في 2009-02-22 أعلنت نوكيا عن إطلاق نوكيا N86 8MP والذي توجته الشركة بعدسة ذات زاوية عريضة من "كارل زايس" وبدقه 8 ميغا بيكسل لتعطي أفضل النتائج في كافة ظروف الإضاءة المتوفرة، إضافة إلى تحقيقه أقصى درجات الكفاءة في تصوير الفيديو والتصوير الثابت. 
ومن المتوقع أن يتم طرح الجهاز في الأسواق خلال الربع الثاني من العام 2009 من خلال متاجر البيع بالتجزئة بسعر يبلغ 375 يورو بدون ضريبة المبيعات.
ويعتبر نوكيا N86 8MP ملائماً للمبتدئين وفي الوقت ذاته يحمل في طياته مايكفي لإبهار محترفي التصوير من ذوي الخبرة. ويحتوي الجهاز على عدسة من نوع "كارل زايس تيسار" ذات الزاوية العريضة من أجل التقاط الصور البانورامية، ويمكن للمستخدم التحكم بفتحة العدسة مما يمكنه من الحصول على أدق التفاصيل في الصور الملتقطة في مختلف ظروف الإضاءة الخافتة والعالية. ولا ننسى سرعة تجاوب الغالق (Shutter) وكذلك وجود الفلاش المزدوج من نوع LED مما يضمن صوراً بأقل قدر من الاهتزاز والتشويش. بحسب البوابة العربية للاخبار التقنية.
ويعتبر نوكيا N86 8MP أول هاتف نقال يتم تزويده بعدسة "كارل زايس تيسار" مع خاصية التحكم بفتحة العدسة من أجل الحصول على أفضل النتائج. لقد أصبح التقاط اللحظات المميزة بهذه الجودة الرائعة أسهل من أي وقت مضى."
لقد تم تصميم نوكيا N86 8MP بعناية ليلبي احتياجات المصورين في إطار معدني يضم في طياته ذاكرة داخلية بسعة 8 غيغابايب تكفي لتخزين مايصل إلى 4000 صورة، إضافة إلى إمكانية تدعيمها ببطاقة microSD 16 غيغا بايت. كما أن الجهاز يوفر شاشة من نوع OLED مغلفة بطبقة زجاجية مقاومة للخدوش، وبرنامج يمكَن المستخدم من معالجة الصور ناهيك عن قدرات التوصيل بالحاسب الشخصي أو جهاز التلفاز من أجل عرض الصور ولقطات الفيديو الملتقطة.
ويتميز نوكيا N86 8MP بأنه محمل بأحدث نسخة من "خرائط نوكيا" مع إمكانية الدمج الكامل مع موقع Ovi الأمر الذي يعطي بعداً شخصياً للصور ومقاطع الفيديو. كما يمكن للمستخدمين مشاركة ذكرياتهم في الأماكن التي يكونون فيها مثل الصور المرتبطة بالمكان الجغرافي الذي قاموا بزيارته من خلال خدمة "Geotagging". وقد تم تزويد الجهاز ببوصلة مدمجة إضافة إلى رخصة مجانية لمدة ثلاثة أشهر لخدمة الملاحة الصوتية وتحديد الأماكن للمشاة وبهذا لن يضل هواة الصور المتشوقون طريقهم عندما يلتقطون صوراً للحظاتهم المميزة عبر عدسات الكاميرا.
الميزات متعددة الوسائط- الموسيقى والألعاب وصور الفيديو.

----------


## hope

جهاز حلو ..

يعطيك العافيه خيي ع الطرح 

لاعدمت جديدك ..

تحياتي

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

حركاااااات :)
جهاااز مررره حلوو 
ومواصفاااته ارووع 
بس كم يساوي سعودي اكيييد غالي كثيررر لانه جديد هع 
يعطيك العافيه اخوي ع الطرح المميز بكل جديد في عالم الاجهزه 
لا عدمناااك
تحياااتووو

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> جهاز حلو ..
> 
> يعطيك العافيه خيي ع الطرح 
> 
> لاعدمت جديدك ..
> 
> تحياتي



 
شكرا لمروركـــ
الله يعافيكــــــ

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> حركاااااات :)
> 
> جهاااز مررره حلوو 
> ومواصفاااته ارووع 
> بس كم يساوي سعودي اكيييد غالي كثيررر لانه جديد هع 
> يعطيك العافيه اخوي ع الطرح المميز بكل جديد في عالم الاجهزه 
> لا عدمناااك
> 
> تحياااتووو



 
الله يعافيكــــــ  :amuse:

----------

